# What are your biggest money makers?



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

Generally speaking, in your experience, what types of entrees, salads, and desserts have the best profit margin?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Fountain soda, iced tea and lemonade. Coffee and tea.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Roch said:


> Generally speaking, in your experience, what types of entrees, salads, and desserts have the best profit margin?


Welcome to Cheftalk.

The best profit margins are attained from items that can be used for multiple purposes.

When creating a menu it's always advisable to think about products that, even if pricey, can be used for other menu items.

An example of this could be roast beef. This item can be utilized for sandwiches, entrees, soups, appetizers.

Salads are always dependent on time of the year. Salad is going to be cheaper in the summer then it is in the winter. Iceberg lettuce even fluctuates throughout the year.

I believe personally that homemade desserts are more cost efficient than store bought if you have a person in house that knows how to bake and is fast and organized.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It depends...strawberries are starting to come in (not quite nice enuf but almost) and I always expect an abundance with a low price tag during Easter thru Memorial Day.

Peaches in June and July.

Sweet corn on the cob all summer.

Look to the seasons and what is abundant at that time, prepare simply and there you have it.

Good margins.

mimi


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I have real good luck with chicken breasts.  I am buying raw, random boneless chicken breasts for about $1.35 per lb right now.  After trimming there is very little waste, and like chefross mentioned, they can be used for many different things.  Pair it with a pasta and a scratch made sauce and you got an item with a nice margin AND a nice bottom line.


----------

